# Giant Trance



## Fast Willy (Mar 25, 2012)

First ride on this beast was at Fair hill md. We did alot of climbs on our 15 mile loop & I had a huge smile the whole time. The bike has 5 power levels, I ran it on #2 90% of the time. This setting had plenty of power. Fox suspension Was great, need a little more air in the rear. First time riding with a dropper seat & loved it on the fast down hills. Overall I give this bike damn near perfect rating. Heading to white clay tomorrow.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a good bike I like mine !









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So OP, I'm curious, what's the reason you've given up riding a regular pedal bike and going for a motor? Seems from your previous posting you're an able bodied man, with no physical impairments :???:


----------



## Fast Willy (Mar 25, 2012)

The fun factor, if you haven't tried it you cant knock it. I'm not against regular bikes now, the E bike just makes the ride more exciting!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Fun factor BS, more like lazy factor  If I ever need a motor to ride a bike, it'll be because of a legit medical reason and I'll be 75+ years old, not some young, lazy dude.


Fast Willy said:


> The fun factor, if you haven't tried it you cant knock it. I'm not against regular bikes now, the E bike just makes the ride more exciting!!


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

LyNx said:


> Fun factor BS, more like lazy factor  If I ever need a motor to ride a bike, it'll be because of a legit medical reason and I'll be 75+ years old, not some young, lazy dude.


Your idea of fun is to disparage folks on the internet. Different strokes for different folks I guess. I will wait till I am a 75+ year old with a medical condition before I waste my time looking for people to pick fights with.


----------



## Fast Willy (Mar 25, 2012)

Your a grumpy ass hole. Btw the e bike was a blast again. Go troll someone else ******.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Fun factor BS, more like lazy factor  If I ever need a motor to ride a bike, it'll be because of a legit medical reason and I'll be 75+ years old, not some young, lazy dude.


You must be a lot of fun at parties.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Fast Willy said:


> The fun factor, if you haven't tried it you cant knock it. I'm not against regular bikes now, the E bike just makes the ride more exciting!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

My wife just picked up the Liv Intrigue E+ 1 Pro version of the Trance. The biggest impact is that I get my riding partner back! I won't go into the medical issues since we have no need to justify the purchase.

Only two rides in but so far she let's me set the pace, which is a pace that didn't work for her previously. I've asked her to pass me on the long climbs to give me someone to chase. We're compatible so far, but she predicts within in a year I'll want one of my own.

The only problem encountered is her complaint that her mouth dries out from riding with a big grin on her face! Oh ya, and the bugs...


----------

